# Where to buy wood?



## gersey gerry (May 1, 2008)

I've been smoking meat for years using a Brinkman or Weber Kettle and hickory/mesquite chips and chunks.  I just acquired a "Professional Char Griller/Smoker" with a side fire box.  I've been reading about pecan logs.  Where do you suggest I buy logs to burn and what type is best for pork butt/ribs?  I'm in New Jersey.  Thanks, I'm new to this forum so I apologize if I'm in the wrong spot.


----------



## pigcicles (May 1, 2008)

Hi Gersey Gerry. Welcome to SMF. Glad to have you with us. I'm not sure what big name stores you have there, but I know that Academy Sports here has pecan in bags. Check with your home improvement stores and local tree trimmers also.

Again welcome and post often with us.


----------



## flyin'illini (May 1, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF.  I cannot answer your question but someone will be along I am quite sure.    You might try the search feature off the main tool bar and see what that yields.  Good luck.


----------



## desertlites (May 1, 2008)

Gerry If I'm reading you wrong desregard-but with your side fire box you don't want to be burning straight wood (logs) you want to be useing lump coal with the pecan chunks-chips to produce your smoke for flavor.Useing straight wood in your smoker will be to overpowering and create creasote build up on your meats-use the search feature to look for threads dealing with charcoal smokers-fruit woods give a mild flavor-hickory is good for beef and pork-a little stronger flavor. hope this helps & more will be along to help also.good luck.


----------



## kratzx4 (May 1, 2008)

Welcome to SMF. You might also try a web search. places like cook shack, Smoking tex and bass pro shops sell wood chunks


----------



## rwc565 (May 1, 2008)

to bad you dont live around Tulsa, Ok.  this add is on Craigslist today. 
*firewood - small pickup truck load (Tulsa, OK)*

Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2008-04-30, 9:42AM CDT


Pecan. 5400 block S. Madison - you'll see it & sign. 
Location: Tulsa, OK
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 662071052

Anyone in Tulsa may be interested.  I dont need it I just got a whole pecan tree that was destroyed by the ice storm. I also got quite a bit of apple wood due to the ice storm.


----------



## kookie (May 1, 2008)

Welcome to the site...................Glad to have you here...............You can get chunks of wood and chips at walmart and Home Depot and Lowes............


----------



## richoso1 (May 1, 2008)

Welcome to th SMF, you'll get plenty of feedback on most any question you can ask.


----------



## jaynik (May 2, 2008)

http://www.gassmoker.com/woodpile_new/woodpile1.htm

good stuff


----------



## gersey gerry (May 2, 2008)

Secpnd time poster - somebody moved my first post over here - thanks.

I am a NJ college professor of management by day and an avid meat smoker - for friends and family and charitable events.  I started back in 1980 while living in Lousiana and visiting Texas.  I went to the grocery store one day, bought a piece of beef brisket, threw it on the charcoal grill at 5:00 and ate dinner at 6:00 - worst meal I ever had.  I've been working ever since (nearly 30 years) learning to do it better.   Discovered pork shoulder/butt in Memphis around 1990. 

I've been using a Weber Kettle or Brinkman smoker - charcoal with hickory or mesquite chips/chunks under a pan with water/seasonings.  Usually go 6 hours or overnight.  

I just acquired a Professional Char-Griller and Smoker with a side firebox - no place for water pan?  I assumed it used charcoal to get started then 10-12" logs.  A friend on the forum suggested chips/chunks.  I'm tempted to try pecan and other fruit woods - can't wait to get started.  Thanks in advance for all the advice.


----------



## smoke freak (May 2, 2008)

Big Johns Grilwood . Internet prices are kinda high but wood is good. Bought their stuff cheaper at local stores than online. Go figure. 

 By the way, you can use splits along with charcoal without creasote buildup. Just learn to use a smaller cleaner burning fire. More air, clean smoke, good stuff.


----------

